# Metamucil vs. Citrucel?



## 16564 (Jan 27, 2006)

I was talking to my GI doctor recently and he mentioned to me that he recommends Citrucel as a fiber therapy for IBS-D. I have been on Metamucilfor years with inconsistent results (good periods followed by bad periods). I'd be interested to hear from anyone who has switched from Metamucil to Citrucel. Is their any difference?


----------



## Prudy (Jan 21, 2006)

A few years back when I was taking Metamucil.. I switched over to Citrucel for the reason Metamucil gave me bloating, indigestion and gas... Citrucel doesn't do it as much.. It mixes easier... tastes smoother.. esp if you get the clear one you can mix it with something you like to drink.. not soda thought.. So instead of getting the orange flavored one...all the time... you at least can tingle your taste buds when taking it... It Works the same as metamucil.... in my opinion... Where in Upstate are you... I am between Syracuse and Utica....The sun is shining this morning...


----------



## 16564 (Jan 27, 2006)

I am in Baldwinsville, north of Syracuse.


----------



## 17348 (Jan 29, 2007)

I switched from Metamucil(10 years) to Citrucel 2 weeks ago. To try to put it nicely, with metamucil, after a BM, I would wipe 1 time just to be sure I was clean, but there was usually nothing there. Now, I'm wiping for about 5 minutes to clean up what seems to be a never ending supply of you know what.Also, no decrease in gas or bloating. I'm giving it another week, and then I'm pitching the Citrucel. I miss my Metamucil.Anybody else notice this?


----------



## ga-peach (Jun 10, 2005)

I've never taken Metamucil or Citrucel but I take Organic Acacia Fiber everyday to help control mine.


----------



## Gill58 (Sep 19, 2006)

I switched to Benefiber about a year ago. Benefiber absorbs water. All the other brands just worked like laxatives for me, and I haven't had diarrohea since! After 40 years of D every day, it is like a miracle, so I tell everyone about it!! I also take calcium daily and, in fact, I have to watch out that I don't get constipated - which is a word I have never, ever,used in my life!! I hope you find your answer soon.


----------

